# I have a question.



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

I have a question to those who live in the Middle East or traveled a lot in that region . I'm a US citizen and i am planing to travel to UAE in the spring of '08. I went to Israel last year and now my passport is "contaminated" with an Israeli stamp. Im on a budget and trying to save all the money i can , replacing a "lost" passport with a new, clean one would cost me around 200 dollars, and it's also a bit of a hassle. I've heard that most of the times israeli visa stamps are ignored at a pasport checkpoint in the Emirates and they let you in. Should i take that risk and use my current passport when travel to UAE?


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

cant u like rip off that page???


----------



## DoubleExp (Dec 12, 2007)

I think that you shouldn't take the risk. That's breaking the law! hihi :bash: I think you should just get a new passport and enjoy your trip there instead of worrying "what if they caught me?". Enjoy your trip!! :banana:


----------



## Urbandeco (Jan 18, 2005)

How ridiculous that one cannot visit Israel and then go onto another country. CRAZY WORLD!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Urbandeco said:


> How ridiculous that one cannot visit Israel and then go onto another country. CRAZY WORLD!


Now someone will spring up claiming it's their law and you should respect it.

Just pay the goddamn 200 bucks and forget about it.


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

i agree, better not to take the risk


----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

Pivra said:


> cant u like rip off that page???


A passport with a missing page is an invalid passport and won't pass any checkpoint.


----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

Urbandeco said:


> How ridiculous that one cannot visit Israel and then go onto another country. CRAZY WORLD!


When entering Israel you should ask them to stamp a blank page and attach it to your passport , which i didnt do >(


----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

federicoft said:


> Just pay the goddamn 200 bucks and forget about it.


I guess i should.


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

Why would you have problems with your passport in UAE?
Their law doesn't say that you must not visit Israel before visiting UAE.

Another thing, your passport has plenty of pages, it's very low posibility that anybody will notice little israeli stamp

Even if you are visiting Iran i don't see any problem ) but I would be at least little uncomfortable)

But if you have the money and nervs to change your passport just for feeling more comfortable, change it kay:


----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

Delmat said:


> Why would you have problems with your passport in UAE?
> Their law doesn't say that you must not visit Israel before visiting UAE.
> 
> Another thing, your passport has plenty of pages, it's very low posibility that anybody will notice little israeli stamp
> ...


Their law clearly states that if your passport has any evidence that you have been to Israel they will deny your entry into the country. But because UAE is such a touristy place they often ignore israeli stamps in your passport.


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

Robo_Boss said:


> Their law clearly states that if your passport has any evidence that you have been to Israel they will deny your entry into the country. But because UAE is such a touristy place they often ignore israeli stamps in your passport.


Oh, I didn't know about the law!:bash:
I think they are democratic and they might ignore that.
But now knowing the law I would change my passport before going there
I hope you don't have Israeli passport :lol:


----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

^^ No of course not , dont even waste your time going to UAE with an Israeli passport.


----------



## Lawcheehung (Jun 19, 2007)

"Better safe than sorry", and what happens if they DON'T accept your passport...? It's going to be such a big hassle, but if you'd like to take the risk...I don't know if they're really strict with this rule so...


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

i suspect the UAE is going to have to drop that ridiculous policy should they want to be a forge their way as serious destination for international business and tourism.


----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

jmancuso said:


> i suspect the UAE is going to have to drop that ridiculous policy should they want to be a forge their way as serious destination for international business and tourism.


I'm not judging anybody, foreign policies are beyond me. I dont have a problem with their laws on israeli stamps as long as i can travel anywhere in the Middle East . 2 years ago I went to Beirut first , which was awesome , my next stop was going to be Israel , but i couldnt just cross the border , so i had to make a detour through Jordan, but i got to see Amman , that is a really cool city. From there i took another bus to Rammalah , West Bank , also a very nice city , and then to Jerusalem , and thats where i got my passport stamped.


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

One option is to skip Dubai altogether (I've been there twice, it is overrated) and wait until this passport expires and then go when you have a fresh "clean" passport.


----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

^^Why did you go there the second time if you didnt like it?


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

phillybud said:


> One option is to skip Dubai altogether (I've been there twice, it is overrated) and wait until this passport expires and then go when you have a fresh "clean" passport.





Union.SLO said:


> ABU DHABI
> jewel in the desert
> 
> 
> ...





Union.SLO said:


> DUBAI (Dubayy) :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx to the Union.Slo:cheers:


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

phillybud said:


> One option is to skip Dubai altogether (I've been there twice, it is overrated) and wait until this passport expires and then go when you have a fresh "clean" passport.





Robo_Boss said:


> ^^Why did you go there the second time if you didnt like it?


I did not say I didn't like it ... I said it was "overrated." Anyway, I was there both times for BUSINESS and had no choice in the matter. I can think of a few places in this world that are more fun, have better nightlife, and would make a better holiday destination.

On the other hand Dubai is great for shopping ... and looking at new skyscrapers.

Besides, if a trip to Dubai is put off for another 2 or 3 years ... then the visitor can see - and perhaps stay in - the completed Burj Dubai tower!


----------

